# Leash reactivity- any hormone link?



## Kpl (Aug 30, 2020)

We will soon be neutering our Male V (breeder contract and also need him to be able to be in certain boarding situations that won’t allow him). He’s 18 months. Quite suddenly over the past month he’s displaying a LOT of leash aggression- not toward people but toward other dogs, the usual aggressive lunging, with hair on end, “I want to rip your throat out” behavior. Off leash he is a primarily submissive and has great dog social skills. We are patiently training the leash aggression issue as I am fully aware that behavior issues require training and that neutering is not a fix. However, I can’t help but wonder if anyone has noticed a change in their males regarding this issue after neuter. Did anyone notice their dogs become less reactionary? Behavior issues are trainable, but testosterone is testosterone after all.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

My boys are not neutered, but i have several friends in our dock diving sport circuits whose dogs are spayed / neutered and heavily leash reactive. The interesting thing is that similar to what you are describing they mostly seem to be perfect angels and get along with other dogs off leash, but they tolerate only the ones when on leash which they have known for years. 
One of the spayed females (super sweet dog, i love her a lot) has known Bende for 4 years, she is around 5-6 years old. We started dock diving together and we traveled to long distances in one car, had Bende lead her thru a crazy busy big arena across multiple dogs etc. So Bende can be around her any time even when she is on leash. When she sees me from the distance regardless of me walking alone or having one of my boys, she gets a big smile on her face and pulls her owners down the road to get to me and just be with me. When Miksa came along as puppy, first she was a bit hesitant, but we made her sniff him and she figured he is from the same pack and since then fine with him too even on leash. 
Just sharing this experience, for me it tells that is way more complex issue than just hormones kicking in.


----------



## ilovebjk6 (Jun 6, 2018)

My Vizsla, Bode is 3 1/2 and I would say he became reactive at about 1 year old. He had already been neutered, so I don't think that has anything to do with it. I have no explanation for why it started. It has been a BIG problem for me because I am a little person and when Bode reacts, he barks, lunges, and can pull the leash right out of my hands. Therefore, I use a canine bridle (like a gentle leader), so that I can control him better. I am in my seventh week of a reactive dog online course. It is a lot of work and after working with him all these weeks, I am still not comfortable walking him where we will see other dogs. On the other hand, we go off leash hiking every day and he has never reacted when off leash. Basically, the instructor has given us tools to get the dog to give his attention to you and not to the distraction. Good luck and if you have any success with this behavior, please send me some advice!


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

My boy Reggie is neutered, goes to day care and is well socialised with friends dogs. He reacts badly when on leash If he sees another dog but off leash no issue. Unfortunately while I’m aware he means no harm when he reacts in this way other people understandably are reluctant to get close. I’m tempted to say it escalated a little after he was neutered but my husband disagrees so who knows. I’m presently working hard to distract, treat and reward no reaction but it’s hard going. Apart from this trait he is the best dog ever so I’ll keep an eye on the thread in case I’m missing something.


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

Somehow I’m relieved to read all your posts. 

We’ve had the same issue with our neutered 2 yr old male and it has been frustrating.

As a pup when walking on a leash he would automatically lay down in submission when we came across other dogs but have no further reaction. We would wait for the other dog to pass by and we could continue our walk. He still does that but now he would lunge when the other dog passes by.

He also lays down when off leash but then he would just let the other dog sniff him and then be fine. 

The way I’m dealing with it is by not letting him lay down anymore but instead help him on his feet and walk in the other direction or cross the street. I use a lot of praise and rewards. It works and I can see that he is less tense if we walk away but it’s still not his instinct. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

It was interesting to read this, my boy Reggie still reacts this way and lunges. My gut isn’t that Reggie is being submissive as he’s a very bold boy and doesn’t appear phased by any other dogs. Treats and distraction can work but sometimes his focus and drive to get to the other dog can pull me off my feet as he’s powerful. Like your V once he gets to the other dog it’s basically just a sniff but I do worry he’ll meet a dog that ain’t no fan of sniffing ! Work in progress but any other tips would b much appreciated.


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

I don’t know how much hormones (of lack of them in our case) play a role, but I do see a difference with him now getting older (just over 2 yr now).
While I’m always cautious with him on leash, I noticed it gets better. What I also tend to do is start talking to him with a positive voice when we approach another dog. I give him small commands like “look at me”, “touch”, “follow” and praise him for following through. It helps me stay keep him engaged and distracted at the same time. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In the past if Ranger showed anything other than a happy greeting towards another dog while on leash. I would quickly do a about face, taking him the opposite direction at a faster walk. I would say nothing while I did this. As soon as his attention came back to me. I would praise and treat.


----------



## Stasha (Jan 28, 2021)

Kpl said:


> We will soon be neutering our Male V (breeder contract and also need him to be able to be in certain boarding situations that won’t allow him). He’s 18 months. Quite suddenly over the past month he’s displaying a LOT of leash aggression- not toward people but toward other dogs, the usual aggressive lunging, with hair on end, “I want to rip your throat out” behavior. Off leash he is a primarily submissive and has great dog social skills. We are patiently training the leash aggression issue as I am fully aware that behavior issues require training and that neutering is not a fix. However, I can’t help but wonder if anyone has noticed a change in their males regarding this issue after neuter. Did anyone notice their dogs become less reactionary? Behavior issues are trainable, but testosterone is testosterone after all.


We are experiencing a very similar problem at the moment with our 11 month old V. We had a consultation with a dog trainer specilising on social dog behaviour and spoke about neutering experiences of his clients. Although he did not lean towards neutering or not, he did say that his clients with high energy male dogs (mainly weims) said that behaviour almost always remained the same or got better (but can also be due to age) after neutering. Of course him telling the story also implies they had support and training at the same time. With females it almost never had any effect and many clients with high energy females regretted neutering if their intent was anything other than preventing pregnancies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am only guessing that the Weimaraners in your country, have not taken the same route as most the ones in the US. Here its hard to find a high drive field bred Weimaraner. There are still some, but when they became popular as a pet a lot of them were not bred for high energy/drive. Some lines remind me more of the laid back family Labradors. It’s just one of the downfalls, when a breed becomes popular. It’s happening to Vizslas too, just at a slower rate.


----------



## Stasha (Jan 28, 2021)

texasred said:


> I am only guessing that the Weimaraners in your country, have not taken the same route as most the ones in the US. Here its hard to find a high drive field bred Weimaraner. There are still some, but when they became popular as a pet a lot of them were not bred for high energy/drive. Some lines remind me more of the laid back family Labradors. It’s just one of the downfalls, when a breed becomes popular. It’s happening to Vizslas too, just at a slower rate.


By what I observed here we have many backyard breeders of weims who breed their pets/friends' pets of different lines, some were bread for pets, some imported, some bread for hunting. There are so many of them now and I can see quite a few on adoption pages - obviously not turning out to be the pets people expected them to be. It's quite sad really. We don't have the same problem with vizslas yet.


----------



## Crzyclimber (Jun 12, 2021)

Kpl said:


> We will soon be neutering our Male V (breeder contract and also need him to be able to be in certain boarding situations that won’t allow him). He’s 18 months. Quite suddenly over the past month he’s displaying a LOT of leash aggression- not toward people but toward other dogs, the usual aggressive lunging, with hair on end, “I want to rip your throat out” behavior. Off leash he is a primarily submissive and has great dog social skills. We are patiently training the leash aggression issue as I am fully aware that behavior issues require training and that neutering is not a fix. However, I can’t help but wonder if anyone has noticed a change in their males regarding this issue after neuter. Did anyone notice their dogs become less reactionary? Behavior issues are trainable, but testosterone is testosterone after all.


Hi Kpl,

I'm in a similar situation. My dog, Milo, is 18months and has been reactive while on his leash for the past few months. Before that time, I would make it a point to meet all the neighborhood dogs.

I have visited many off leash parks without any issues.

Just wondering if neutering your dog helped??


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi, I would say no difference after neutering but it’s hard to say as their behaviour changes as they age so not an exact science. My V Reggie is now 2 1/2 years and so many changes have taken place. Reggie is defo more reactive when with me, my husband has literally no issues so I’ve found the most effective way to handle this is distracting, getting him to focus on me and if doable deviating to avoid the other dog. Off leash I rarely encounter a problem but as we know that’s not ideal ! Good luck


----------

